# 93 SE 5SPEED NOISE



## tclark (May 1, 2007)

My 93 SE 5-Speed makes a noise when in gear.........Could it be low on grease? Does not make the noise when clutch in pressed in. Shifts fine, had clutch replaced a while back.


----------

